
Does the US deficit dictate capital flows, or vice versa? - ryandamm
http://carnegieendowment.org/chinafinancialmarkets/70042
======
ryandamm
Worthwhile subhead: "In a recent much-remarked-upon and very short op-ed,
George P. Shultz and Martin Feldstein argue that the only way, or at least the
best way, to cut the U.S. trade deficit is for Washington to cut the U.S.
fiscal deficit. It is at least as likely, however, that cutting the fiscal
deficit will simply increase debt or increase unemployment."

